# 30 Free Powerful Apps Under 2MB



## sygeek (Apr 21, 2011)

*Here's a list of 30 kick ass powerful and useful apps under just 2 MB and best of all, they are all free!*
Space Sniffer
f.lux
CPU Z
TeraCopy
Everything
TMonitor
Darik's Boot And Nuke
Delayer
Eraser
uTorrent
KeePass
Gmail Notifier
CCleaner 3.0
7-Zip
Color Cop
IrfanView
Easy Thumbnails
Resize Enable
Nail It!
Internet Traffic Report
LogMeIn Hamachi2
HijackThis
PC Decrapifier
Memtest86+
Prime 95
Greenshot
HashCalc
ShellMenuView and ShellExView
VirtuaWin
StrokeIt
For details on each app, visit the link below:
[Small But Powerful: 30 Useful PC Apps Under 2MB via Maximum PC]

Edit:
*Here are some more apps that some of you guys may find useful too [Recommendations by users] *

Sandboxie 





> Sandboxie runs your programs in an isolated space which prevents them from making permanent changes to other programs and data in your computer.



Video Cache View 





> After watching a video in a Web site, you may want to save the video file into your local disk for playing it offline in the future. If the video file is stored in your browser's cache, this utility can help you to extract the video file from the cache and save it for watching it in the future.



HWMonitor 





> HWMonitor is a hardware monitoring program that reads PC systems main health sensors : voltages, temperatures, fans speed.



GPU-Z 





> GPU-Z is a lightweight utility designed to give you all information about your video card and GPU.



Unlocker 





> Unlocker is an Explorer extension that allows you with a simple right-click of the mouse on a file or folder to get rid of error message such as error deleting file or folder, cannot delete folder: it is used by another person or program.



Vista Switcher (Don't go by the name, it works on XP and W7 too) 





> VistaSwitcher is an elegant and powerful task management utility for Windows OS. Once installed, it replaces the default Windows Alt-Tab dialog with a nice box that shows a list of all running tasks, with their names and preview snapshots, and enables the user to take actions on them using the mouse and keyboard shortcuts. With just one click, you can switch tasks, minimize, maximize, restore the main window, or close the process.



WinUpdatesList 


> WinUpdatesList displays the list of all Windows updates (Service Packs and Hotfixes) installed on your local computer. For hotfix updates, this utility also displays the list of files updated with these hotfixes. In addition, it allows you to instantly open the Web link in Microsoft Web site that provides more information about the selected update, uninstall an update, copy the update information to the clipboard, or save it to text/HTML/XML file.



Stickies [_Smaller Alternative to Stickies - Memento_]


> Stickies combines the best and most important features that you could want in a notes program with the added glory of being free. The program's main feature, the sticky note, can be customized on nearly every level, from font to color to behavior.



Tweak UI


> Tweak UI is a free user interface customization application. It provides a simple graphical user interface for performing tweaks that otherwise would require editing the registry.



ZeuApp


> ZeuAPP is essentially an installation dashboard for 160 applications. You can navigate to application types like CD Burners, P2P apps, Office apps, and more. Under each tab are applications for that category with a "Download" and "Visit Website" button which allow you to download the application and automatically launch the installer or visit the web site for more info.



Notepad2


> Edit text files and program codes with this enhanced version of the standard Notepad, but its added functionality comes with a much larger file size. Notepad2 looks much like the Windows' version with a host of editing tools added.



Putty


> PuTTY is a free and open source terminal emulator application which can act as a client for the SSH, Telnet, rlogin, and raw TCP computing protocols and as a serial console client.



EasyBCD


> It's small, free, powerful, and flexible, and advanced users will get a jewel in this handy system boot tool. EasyBCD's crisp, clean, and logical interface presents everything you need to create a multi-OS boot system. Once the additional operating systems are installed, this utility makes it very easy to manage booting into an alternate OS.



Cathy


> An extremly small, very fast and easy to use portable media cataloging tool.



1by1


> 1by1 is a small, fast and handy audio player which is not only small: it provides a smart and versatile environment to handle your file collection and listen to your tracks - with no need for playlists or databases.



VoluMouse


> Volumouse provides you a quick and easy way to control the sound volume on your system - simply by rolling the wheel of your wheel mouse.



Process Explorer


> Process Explorer shows you information about which handles and DLLs processes have opened or loaded.



Startup Programs Tracker


> A small utility that will check the Start Menu and the System Registry for items that load at startup.



Dark Room [_Dependencies - .NET Framework 2_]


> Dark Room is a full screen, distraction free, writing environment. Unlike standard word processors that focus on features, Dark Room is just about you and your text.



mIRC


> mIRC is a full featured Internet Relay Chat client for Windows that can be used to communicate, share, play or work with others on IRC networks around the world, either in multi-user group conferences or in one-to-one private discussions.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Vyom (Apr 22, 2011)

I like Space Sniffer. It shows the size distribution of all the files and folders in a very dynamic way.
One can even choose to increase or decrease the level of details. So user friendly.

I have used TuneUp Utilities's Space Explorer before, but Space Sniffer is the best!


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2011)

Apps Under 2Mb:

VideoCacheView
HWMonitor
GPU-Z
BlueScreenView
Eusing Free Registry Cleaner
Unlocker
VistaSwitcher
Driver Magician Lite
Recuva Slim
Sandboxie 
Internet Cyclone


----------



## sygeek (Apr 22, 2011)

@Sam : Thanks for the list, will filter out the useful ones and add to the post.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 22, 2011)

Thought of putting some of my apps which I use, and which are < 2MB.

1. *Cathy*
Just insert a removable storage media (like CD, DVD). Drag the drive icon on Cathy tool. And it indexes the complete contents of the media in seconds.
Cathy just has a single executable file. So completely portable.
Searching is fast, almost instantaneous. Support wild cards.
Can index complete hard drive too, by the same mechanism!!

2. *WinCDEmu*
A virtual drive emulator, that makes mounting an image, as easy as just double clicking it. And unmounting as easy as, just ejecting the Virtual CD in My Computer! This too is portable!

3. *MS-Paint*
Yeah, I included this one for those Windows 7 users, who liked the interface of Paint in Windows XP better. A small download. And it co-exists with the current paint which is bundled with Win 7! You can even run both versions simultaneously!


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2011)

sygeek said:


> @Sam : Thanks for the list, will filter out the useful ones and add to the post.



my pleasure buddy.


----------



## sygeek (Apr 23, 2011)

@vineet369 : Thanks for the suggestion but...
1. Everything just does the exact same thing (and much more) within a few seconds (literally).
2. Won't recommend that cause Daemon tools lite might be a better replacement for it but unfortunately it's nowhere near 2MB.
3. Seriously who uses mspaint (there's gimp, free and better. But again, nowhere near 2Mb).


----------



## unni (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks. I liked f.lux in particular.

Is there any utility that will remind me to give my eyes rest every specified time?


----------



## azzu (Apr 23, 2011)

Thx for the List..
Flux is too good to ignore


----------



## sygeek (Apr 23, 2011)

@unni *How To Protect Your Eyesight From The Computer Screen?* ProtectYourVision is a Web App Which Helps You Take Screen Breaks to Avoid Eye Strain.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 23, 2011)

sygeek said:


> @vineet369 : Thanks for the suggestion but...
> 1. Everything just does the exact same thing (and much more) within a few seconds (literally).
> 2. Won't recommend that cause Daemon tools lite might be a better replacement for it but unfortunately it's nowhere near 2MB.
> 3. Seriously who uses mspaint (there's gimp, free and better. But again, nowhere near 2Mb).



Everything is good as a Windows Search Replacement. But Cathy has a different function. Its like a portable catalog, through which you can keep an offline backup of the contents. Everything only works in Real time. And so you can't search file which are on your DVD collection through Everything!

For Daemon Tools, you yourself gave the answer, that it's not <2MB app.

And seriously dude, people still use MS-Paint. At least I find myself using that many times, for basic editing. Its lightweight, and does the job MOST of the time!


----------



## sygeek (Apr 23, 2011)

@vineet369 : As far as what I understood from your sentence "And so you can't search file which are on your DVD collection through Everything!", actually yes you can search. Everything detects any new drive, indexes it and adds to the database, while you can continue with your search. You can even just search a certain drive/location if you are familiar with Everything's wildcard. 
    I do respect Cathy's features (especially the portability feature), functions and user-friendly UI all packed under such a small size, I would have surely added it to the list but at the same time there was an almost similar software (well not that similar) "Everything" in the list. Another reason i didn't add it because it hasn't been updated since a long time (Last updated on 2009). But many power users (Digit users likely) will surely find the software useful.
   So in that note i decided to try and use "Cathy" for a while and if I find it "Powerful, Useful and Kick ass (PUKa)" I will definitely add it to the list.
If you are still using mspaint I recommend you try gimp for a while. It's definitely worth a try.

PS - If you hate using everything, there are alot of other alternatives - neosearch, TheSearchMan (I think it was featured in a issue of digit.) just to mention a few.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 23, 2011)

sygeek said:


> @vineet369 : As far as what I understood from your sentence "And so you can't search file which are on your DVD collection through Everything!", actually yes you can search. Everything detects any new drive, indexes it and adds to the database, while you can continue with your search. You can even just search a certain drive/location if you are familiar with Everything's wildcard.
> I do respect Cathy's features (especially the portability feature), functions and user-friendly UI all packed under such a small size, I would have surely added it to the list but at the same time there was an almost similar software (well not that similar) "Everything" in the list. Another reason i didn't add it because it hasn't been updated since a long time (Last updated on 2009). But many power users (Digit users likely) will surely find the software useful.
> So in that note i decided to try and use "Cathy" for a while and if I find it "Powerful, Useful and Kick ass (PUKa)" I will definitely add it to the list.
> If you are still using mspaint I recommend you try gimp for a while. It's definitely worth a try.
> ...



I think you have quite a few misconceptions. I would try to address the most:

1. I don't 'hate' Everything. In fact, I have both "Everything" and "Cathy" as shortcuts to my Quick Access Toolbar.
2. IMO, both the applications have "Different" functions. And for me both are extremely useful. And thats why I use Both.
3. With no offence, I didn't shared the apps which I use, to be "added" in your list. But I thought this thread as a platform to just share the apps which geeks find useful. So I shared.

So, I think, you will definitely find both apps different when you would use Cathy.

PS, congo, now you are eligible to set your Avatar and Custom User Title


----------



## sygeek (Apr 23, 2011)

I am completely aware that your intention was just to share the apps. I will just keep on adding the useful apps you guys share with me to the list just to make them easier to access.

PS, thanks


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 24, 2011)

Some more useful free tools

1. Photofiltre Portable - free photo editing software
2. Stickies - post it notes for reminders
3. Comparator - Old but effective tool for comparing two folders
4. WSUS Offline - Offline installer for Windows updates

Arun


----------



## sygeek (Apr 24, 2011)

@sakumar Thanks for the suggestions. 
2. Thanks alot! That's exactly the kind of software I was looking for!
3. Can't find it.


----------



## unni (Apr 24, 2011)

@sygeek
Thanks for the ProtectYourVision link. It looks like just the thing I wanted. Though an app would have been better, since I won't have internet all the time.


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 24, 2011)

@sygeek, Comparator free version can be got at Comparator free download. Keeping track of files and protecting them from loss or damage is a never ending chore for any active PC user. Here is a simple utility that will take... - the creators website Compare files and folders using ComparatorPro seems to now show only a shareware version Comparator Pro...

Arun


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice list man. Good job.
Please add foobar 2000 to the 2nd list


----------



## sygeek (Apr 24, 2011)

@thetechfreak: Looks good but.. >_> 3.09MB


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks sygeek

Tweak UI
StumbleUpon
ZeuApp - it is kind of a repository for other free apps.


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2011)

@ sygeek - TFS 

BTW, I use a nice app called notepad2 as windows default notepad replacement and simply it's a superb app under 1 mb and has a couple of moded version as well.

flo's freeware - Notepad2


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 28, 2011)

@sygeek:A very good list of Apps....must try 

But I dont understand whats with 2mb....it is not necessory dat a powerful app/tool should be of 2mb or less than dat....


----------



## Neuron (Apr 28, 2011)

Two more

1.Easy BCD
2.IsoPuzzle - A very powerful utility for copying damaged optical disks.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 28, 2011)

Neuron said:


> 2.IsoPuzzle - A very powerful utility for copying damaged optical disks.



Really? Can it? Although my disk isn't damaged, but it gives Cyclic Redundancy Error while copying a 1.8 GB file from a DVD. Will try this s/w, hope it helps!


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 28, 2011)

A few more useful apps under 2 MB
1. Crimson Editor - A source code editor with syntax highlighting, macro recording and more such features
2. Free RAM XP Pro - Release unused RAM
3. USB Vaccine by Panda Security - Prevent computer and pendrives from being infected by Autorun.inf viruses
4. Unlocker - Delete files locked by Windows processes...
5. Keyfinder - Retrieve product id
6. SyncBack - syncing/backup software
7. Putty and iXplorer - SSH client software
8. DOSBOX - DOS virtual environment
9. Quick PDF Tools -Set of useful pdf utilities for creation, merging, etc.
10. XP Remove Hot Fix Backup tool by Doug Knox

Arun


----------



## sygeek (Apr 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @sygeek:A very good list of Apps....must try
> 
> But I dont understand whats with 2mb....it is not necessory dat a powerful app/tool should be of 2mb or less than dat....


You don't want to fill up your hdd with bloated softwares, do you? These small, but useful softwares often get the task done with ease and simplicity

@topgear : Thanks for the software, looks like a great alternative to notepad++
@vineet369 : Please try that software and see if it really works, and then inform me with the result. I can't try the software as of yet cause I usually throw away any damaged/corrupt disks


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2011)

^^ notepad++ has plethora features - so notepad2 can't be called as a replacement of notepad++ instead notepad2 can be called a very good replacement of windows default notepad app.

BTW, another good thing is even notepad++ can has  version under 1mb ( download size - after extracting it's some ~2mb ) and it's called Notepad++ minimalist package - the current version is 5.9 - you can get it from here :
Notepad++ 5.9 Release | 5.9


----------



## sygeek (Apr 29, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ notepad++ has plethora features - so notepad2 can't be called as a replacement of notepad++ instead notepad2 can be called a very good replacement of windows default notepad app.
> 
> BTW, another good thing is even notepad++ can has  version under 1mb ( download size - after extracting it's some ~2mb ) and it's called Notepad++ minimalist package - the current version is 5.9 - you can get it from here :
> Notepad++ 5.9 Release | 5.9


hmm, will try that smaller version of notepad++. Looks like it was too early to form an opinion of notepad2, will try and explore it more today.
Update:
After 10 minutes of using notepad2, I realized it's limitations which makes it almost incomparable to notepad++. Notepad2 obviously can't be a replacement for notepad++ but an alternative to it (under 2Mb) to get the simple work done , but ofcourse notepad2 can't compete with notepad++'s features.


----------



## Raphael (Apr 29, 2011)

thnx sygeek ...........


----------



## sygeek (Apr 30, 2011)

For people who really liked notepad2 and wanted to use it as a replacement for notepad, 
*How to Replace Notepad with Notepad2*:

*For Windows 7* - How To Replace Notepad in Windows 7 (Just use the notepad2.exe file instead of notepad++ and follow the same guide)

*For Windows XP* - Replace Notepad With Notepad2 (For SP3)
 (Copy the script and save it as replace.bat in the same folder in which you have placed notepad2.exe)

_If the above script doesn't work try the steps below_

*Here's the manual guide (For SP2):*

Create backup copy of c:\WINDOWS\notepad.exe
Change Explorer view options to show system files
In temporary folder: Prepare new notepad.exe.
Copy the EXE into the clipboard
Open folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache in Explorer
Ctrl-V, Backspace X 3
Answer the "insert WinXP CD" dialog so Notepad won't be reverted to the original version.


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2011)

*1by1* - only 150KB 



> Tired of handling playlists?
> 
> 1by1 is a small, fast and handy audio player which is not only small: it provides a smart and versatile environment to handle your file collection and listen to your tracks - with no need for playlists or databases



1by1 - free mp3 and multiformat audio directory player


----------



## Vyom (May 1, 2011)

topgear said:


> *1by1* - only 150KB



Nice MP3 player it is, and great functionality for a size so small!
But it would have been more great, if the actual skin of the player matched with the screenshot the homepage shows


----------



## baiju (May 1, 2011)

sygeek said:


> *Here's a list of 30 kick ass powerful and useful apps under just 2 MB and best of all, they are all free!*
> Space Sniffer
> f.lux
> CPU Z
> ...



Thanks for the list. A brief description of each would have been better.


----------



## sygeek (May 1, 2011)

@baiju It is available at the link mentioned below the list of 30 apps.


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2011)

*EvilLyrics* - Lyrics search tool - this app is also under 1MB 

Automatically searches for lyrics as your song is played in your player and it supports a large number of media players.



> :: searches over 15,000,000 lyrics »»
> :: karaoke: create & share timestamps »»
> :: stores lyrics for offline viewing»»
> :: translates lyrics
> ...



Evil Lyrics - Lyrics search tool- Official site


----------



## masterkd (May 2, 2011)

^does it really support large number of player?? i don't find vlc or even latest wmp in the list!!


----------



## sygeek (May 2, 2011)

topgear said:


> *EvilLyrics* - Lyrics search tool - this app is also under 1MB
> 
> Automatically searches for lyrics as your song is played in your player and it supports a large number of media players.
> 
> ...


Doesn't work for me, shows "lyrics not found" for every song and I don't like the UI too.


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2011)

^^ but for me it worked with winamp and some Air supply songs though I've used it around 15 months back so can't comment on the latest version but thanks to you guys for testing it


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2011)

*NetWorx* – Free Bandwidth Monitoring and Usage Reporting



> NetWorx is a simple and free, yet powerful tool that helps you objectively evaluate your bandwidth situation. You can use it to collect bandwidth usage data and measure the speed of your Internet or any other network connection. NetWorx can help you identify possible sources of network problems, ensure that you do not exceed the bandwidth limits specified by your ISP, or track down suspicious network activity characteristic of Trojan horses and hacker attacks.
> 
> The program allows you to monitor all your network connections or a specific network connection (such as Ethernet or PPP) only. The software also features a system of highly customizable visual and sound alerts. You can set it up to alert you when the network connection is down or when some suspicious activity, such as unusually heavy data flow, occurs. It can also automatically disconnect all dialup connections and shut down the system.
> 
> ...



Download it from here : Bandwidth monitor, bandwidth speed test, bandwidth and traffic monitoring tool for Windows


----------



## sygeek (May 10, 2011)

Found a simple and SUPER small app which shows all the processes that run at startup (with their location and information) which is great for power users to monitor suspicious/resource hogging processes. Must have for power users.

*Startup Programs Tracker*


----------

